# Almond EO



## Ivanstein (Nov 25, 2017)

Is there such a thing? Is there any better way of having a nice almond scent in soaps? I can't find any almond EO locally and have trouble buying FOs that actually smell like what they say they do.


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 25, 2017)

I have Almond Creme from Rustic Escentuals that smells really good.  It smells like almond extract OOB, as it cures it smells more like a tootsie roll, but in the end it goes back to more of an almond scent.  I really like it.  It does discolor unfortunately.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 26, 2017)

Ivanstein said:


> Is there such a thing?


Yes! It's called Bitter Almond Essential Oil and it's hard to find in it's pure form because it contains prussic acid, aka hydrogen cyanide. YIKES! Most suppliers dilute it 50/50 with Sweet Almond Oil (not an EO). Here's an interesting article: 

https://www.greatcakessoapworks.com.../bitter-almond-essential-oil-is-it-skin-safe/

This is one of those EOs that the more research you do the better. I would try Eden Botanicals, New Directions, Camden Grey for more info. I have a precious 8 oz bottle of the stuff from CG that's about 1/3 full. I use it to make almond extract for baking and in a FO/EO blend in cuticle balm. PM me if you'd like a sniffy.
HTH   :bunny:​


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 26, 2017)

Personally, I would not recommend putting it in soap. Old texts do refer to it being used on the skin, however newer texts (including Tisserand) state that it should not be used externally.

If you decide to purchase it (instead of the manufactured Benazldehyde),  chose a reputable source and look for FFPA after the name of the oil. It oxidizes easily and I would hazard a guess that it is unlikely to survive saponification.

Be very cautious if you are looking for a "natural" alternative.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Nov 26, 2017)

I work with Bitter Almond FO  from NDA and love it very much . I get a nice almond smell that is very reminiscent of Almond Essence that is used for baking . A little bit goes a long way i find , you may like a stronger presence but i love to keep mine slightly above a hint .


----------



## Ivanstein (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the information and enlightenment.  I learned something!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 27, 2017)

SaltedFig said:


> Personally, I would not recommend putting it in soap.


I've never used it in soap but I'm thinking why not give it a go ... just found this yummy little number:

https://www.herbariasoap.com/almond-green-tea-soap.html

I use the homemade extract to make my fave -- almond pudding... haven't had any in ages... this thread is making me hungry for it. Need to make some of that too! :mrgreen:



Ivanstein said:


> Thanks for all the information and enlightenment.  I learned something!


Oh, but there's more! Check out the bottom of this page for links to threads where this topic has been discussed before...


----------



## Ivanstein (Nov 27, 2017)

> Oh, but there's more! Check out the bottom of this page for links to threads where this topic has been discussed before...



Well...I am on Tapatalk. No links at the bottom of the page..


----------



## artemis (Nov 27, 2017)

Ivanstein said:


> Well...I am on Tapatalk. No links at the bottom of the page..


I use the SMF app and can't see links at the bottom, either. However, I can click "open url" or "web view" to open the post in my browser if I want to see the links to related posts.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 27, 2017)

I looked on Liberty Naturals website and they sell it, but you have to be approved and fill out a DEA form. I personally would not risk it in a lotion especially in one containing EMU which could carry it into the bloodstream and would have to know for sure no other ingredients would do the same. With my high allergies I normally stick to synthetics since they are much safer for me versus essentials.


----------

